# Schrift die sich spiegelt



## tilsenline (11. April 2003)

Hallo Leutz,

ich habe es mir in Photoshop 7.0 zur Aufgabe gemacht einen Schriftzug zu erstellen. Naja das ist mir soweit gelungen. jetzt möchte ich das sich dieser Schriftzug spiegelt.
Ich habe da mal meinen Versuch unten rangehängt,gefällt mir nicht!
Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich das perfekt hin bekomme? (blöde Frage,klar wisst ihr das!)http://www.tilsenline.de/pics/secretharry.gif


----------



## Carndret (11. April 2003)

Du könntest einfach die untere Schrift etwas verzerren so das sie wie in kursiv steht und ein bisschen transparenter. Beim 'y' gibt es allerdings ein Problem. Entweder du verschiebst die Spiegelung nachunten oder nimmst eine andere Schrift (du könntest natürlich auch alles groß schreiben).
Noch was: was ist denn das im Hintergrund, soll das Schatten sein oder ein Fehler  ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. April 2003)

Ich habs mal auf die *Schnelle* ausprobiert ( weniger 1 min. )!

Würde die Spiegelung auf keinen Fall genau senkrecht darunter setzen, sondern versetzt....

· Perspektivisch verzerrt
· geneigt

(Tranformieren / PS)

Spiegelung Weichzeichnen, denke ich mal, weil eine Spiegelung ist imnmer etwas undeutlicher und Schwächer...

Schatten aus Grundschrift (ungespiehgelt) rausnehmen !!!!


----------



## tilsenline (11. April 2003)

*naja....*

ich habe das in der Eile in einer nicht ganz so tollen Auflösung gespeichert. Soll ein Schatten sein :-(


----------



## tilsenline (11. April 2003)

*...hm*

...gehen wir davon aus das der Schriftzug auf einem Spiegel oder im Wasser steht. Da kann ich die Spiegelung nicht soweit nach unten setzen.....oder??


----------



## Carndret (11. April 2003)

Wieso sollte die Spiegelung unscharf sein? Gespiegelt ist gespiegelt, da wird nichts unscharf. Ich würde sie nur schwächer machen und noch etwas mehr verzerrt (wobei es auf die Perspektive ankommt).
Den Schatten würde ich dann unscharf machen. Z.B. mit einem Schlagschatten.


----------



## tilsenline (11. April 2003)

*ok....*

...danke erstmal.
Ich denke ich werde eine andere Schrift verwenden, damit das Y besser anliegt.
Leider ist das hier kein Showroom um Euch das Ergebniss zu zeigen.
Aber vielen Dank für die Tips!!!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. April 2003)

Also bei einer Spiegelung per Spiegel ergibt sich ein Konturenscharfes Spiegelbild, aber bei einer Spegelung im Wasser, jenachdem ob es stehendes oder bewegtes (simuliert) Wasser ist, ergibt sich automatisch eine Unschärfe...

Beispiel 1: Applet ( http://www.evchen.de/fotografie/spiegelung.htm )

Beispiel 2: Foto ( http://www.martinvogler.de/bb_see.html )

Beispiel 3 :

Zitat: 



> Wasserspiegelungen kommen
> sehr häufig vor. Alles mögliche wird
> gespiegelt Häuser, Pflanzen,
> Lichterketten etc. Umso ruhiger die
> ...



http://www.schule.schwellbrunn.ch/spa/rosanna/wasserspiegelungen.html


----------



## Carndret (11. April 2003)

Ich habe mal kurz gegooglet und dieses Bild gefunden. Wie man sieht ist alles perfekt gespiegelt. Alles was unscharf erscheint, liegt daran dass die Bewegung vom Wasser das Bild so oft und fein verzerrt, dass es aussieht als ob es unscharf ist. Bei bewegtem Wasser würde ich es in PS auch etwas unscharf machen wenn es ganz feine Wellen sind aber nicht einfach Weichzeichnen; das meinte ich.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. April 2003)

@ Carndret: darauf kann man sicht einigen auf Unschärfe statt weichzeichnen....


----------



## Metapher (11. April 2003)

hm wenn du wasserspiegelungen haben willst solltest du vielleicht den "flood"-filter von http://www.flamingpear.com nehmen!

ansonsten einfach das orginalbild 180° drehen und dann die gewünschten einstellungen machen


----------



## santos2k3 (14. April 2003)

> ansonsten einfach das orginalbild 180° drehen und dann die gewünschten einstellungen machen



Vertiakl spiegeln (Bearbeiten/Transformieren/Vertikal spiegeln)

gruss, santos


----------



## tilsenline (15. April 2003)

*@metapher*

..das mit dem Floodfilter,
ist erste Sahne!!! Vielen Dank.<freu>


----------



## PEZ (17. April 2003)

> Würde die Spiegelung auf keinen Fall genau senkrecht darunter setzen, sondern versetzt....



dann ist es keine spiegelung sondern ein schatten...


----------



## Sebastianus (17. April 2003)

Hm, es muss dann nicht direkt ein Schatten sein, denn auch eine Spiegelung eines Seiles im Wasser kann direkt senkrecht darunter sein, und der Schatten weiter weg

=> Schatten liegt an der Sonne, also am Einfallswinkel des Lichts - der bleibt auch bei anderer Sichtwiese an der gleichen Stelle.


=> Die Spiegelung ändert sich ja nach Betrachtungswinkel. Kann also auch senkrecht unter dem Objekt sein.

So, ich hoffe das hat nochmal geholfen


----------



## PEZ (17. April 2003)

> Hm, es muss dann nicht direkt ein Schatten sein, denn auch eine Spiegelung eines Seiles im Wasser kann direkt senkrecht darunter sein, und der Schatten weiter weg



hö? genau das hab ich doch gesagt oder???



> => Die Spiegelung ändert sich ja nach Betrachtungswinkel. Kann also auch senkrecht unter dem Objekt sein.



in diesem fall ..und ich gehe mal von wasser aus... kann sich die schrift nur senkrecht spiegeln..alles andere wäre ein verunstaltung physikalischer gesetze... und da kannst du den betrachtungswinkel ändern wie du willst...fahr mit deinem boot umd die insel rum die insel wird sich immer senkrecht spiegeln im wasser ... auch vom flugzeug aus wird sie das tun...



> => Schatten liegt an der Sonne, also am Einfallswinkel des Lichts - der bleibt auch bei anderer Sichtwiese an der gleichen Stelle.



der schatten bleibt nicht immer gleich... wenn ich um ein haus gehe liegt der schatten entweder davor oder dahinter... (betrachtungswinkel)

so, ich hoffe das hat nochmal geholfen


----------



## Sebastianus (17. April 2003)

Ne eben nicht!

Stelle einen Stab in die Mitte eines Teiches! Der Schatten bleibt immer gleich - bedeutet - scheint die Sonne aus dem Norden, geht der Schatten nach Süden! Egal ob du im Westen stehst oder im Osten.

Bei der Spiegelung hält sich das anders, stehst du im Westen, geht die Spiegleung nach Osten, stehst du im Süden geht sie noch Norden, im Norden nach süden und im osten nach westen! Oder stell dich vor einem Spiegel, je nachdem wie du davor stehst, bewegt sich die Spiegelung auf dem Gesamtbild.

Ausnahme = du veränderst die Lichtquelle! Geht bei einer Lampe, bei einer Sonne nicht


----------



## PEZ (17. April 2003)

ich befürchte fast wir meinen das gleiche.... kurzen moment bitte..

so fertig!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




weil meine schrift so ******** ist schreib ichs so nochmal dran *G*

SCHATTEN
bild1:
schatten vor dem objekt
bild2:
schatten hinter dem objekt
(betrachtungswinkel hat sich geändert)

REFLEKTION
bild3:
spiegelung senkrecht
blick von schräg oben
bild4:
spiegelung senkrecht
blick von sehr weit oben von mir aus auch von der anderen seite des objekts
bild5:
spiegelung senkrecht
auf einer höhe mit dem objekt(wie in unserem bsp => die spiegelung kann nicht schräg sein...)

die horizontlinie bitte ich zu entschuldigen .. die ist murks *G*


----------

